

I need a product - hohohmm

I need a product.
It&#x27;s like Evernote, but with the interface of sublime.
It syncs my notes automatically, and gives me a diff when there is conflict.
Lots of hotkeys for fast typing, and switching between tabs.
Better yet, with a complete history like git.
I&#x27;ll pay $30&#x2F;year for this service.
======
dan-compton
Why don't use use git and sublime? Or better yet: Why don't you use git and
vim.

~~~
hohohmm
I do not want the add/commit/pull cycle.

~~~
RossM
So, git hooked up to inotify?

------
tptacek
"Note taking apps for programmers" is an awfully tough space to build a
commercial product in.

Sublime doesn't really look like a business success story, and it seems like
the asymptote for a product like you're asking for.

------
akumpf
What about an interface for taking notes-as-code like this:
[http://fs_previews.kumpf.cc/](http://fs_previews.kumpf.cc/)

Scroll to the bottom for some of the syntax highlighting features I'm working
on. Also try the fold/unfold buttons at the bottom.

Any feedback/thoughts would be great :)

~~~
hohohmm
Neat idea, but I'm afraid it may interfere with certain type of documents. I
want it to be versatile first. Probably different modes? like normal text,
auto text, ext.

It still needs a native client!

------
sandrae
Onenote will give you a diff. And it has some hotkeys. It's a good program,
but in its core it is made to be used with a mouse - so it might not be what
you are looking for.

------
patjoh
Have you tried Quiver?
[http://happenapps.com/#quiver](http://happenapps.com/#quiver). Unfortunately
it's OSX only.

~~~
hohohmm
it's actually pretty close to what I need. Will try.

~~~
sgslo
I currently use Quiver and save my notes to a google drive account. It gives
me a similar workflow to what you're looking for, sans the ability to diff
changes (unless I manually commit).

------
HelloThereHuman
This is what the world needs to focus on right now.

------
auganov
Dropbox + git with some auto-commit scripts+ emacs + org-mode?

Or OneNote with Microsoft SkyDrive features?

------
bernadus_edwin
1.

[https://code.visualstudio.com](https://code.visualstudio.com) \- use the new
lite visual studio

2.

Save the folder on dropbox. Do you know dropbox has history version

3.

Create one script to commit to git. Call it from IDE

The best part is this is support on all platform

------
philippnagel
Anyone else need something?

------
ttaylorr
Seems like you could set this up yourself using just Vim and Git(Hub).

------
kidlogic
Emacs + Org-mode

